# am i doing something wrong



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

ok, here is the setup that i understand should be correct

marantz sr7000 reciever f/l preouts to numark mixer inputs and then the numark outputs to the behringer 2000 watt inputs and the same for the sub connected to a 1200 watt amp, the problem that i am having is that the volume is very low, with that kind of wattage i should blow the doors off my house, when i hook up my cd player directly to the mixer i can barely turn up the volume without going deaf, why would the volume be so low on the front and the sub even when i have the mixer gain turned up all the way, am i hooking up some wrong here, i hope someone can explain the proper way to do this. for a sub i am running a peavy 15" and for the fronts i am running dual 15" bass bins with jbl horns


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi there, welcome to the Shack!

it sounds like you have an impedance imbalance. Have a look at this post for information.


----------



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

on my behringer amps, both the epq 2000 and the 1200 have rca unbalanced inputs and 1/4" balanced inputs, i have a choice of either one, i have tried both, i noticed on the other page that the 1/4" has 2 rings on it, the ones i got have only 1, should i try using different adapters with the 2 rings from rca to teh 1/4"


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Chances are that the 1/4" inputs are not unballanced the 2 rings is just TRS (Tip, Ring, Sleeve) balanced as its called.


----------



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

so if the rca's are unbalanced and my amps accept the rca's and still getting the low volume what else could be the problem, also i am getting a major hum also


----------



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

here is some info on my amp

The simple front panel controls of these amps give you all of your sound’s vital signs at a glance. After pressing the Power Button, the POWER LED will light when the amp is ready for action. Both channels have independent gain dials as well as clip LEDs that indicate when the signal is distorted and you need to reduce the gain. There are also SIGNAL LEDs that light up when a signal is present at the input.

On the back panels of the EPQ2000 and EPQ1200, the INPUTs accept balanced XLR, 1/4" TRS, and unbalanced 1/4" TS and RCA connections. Take your pick of professional locking speaker outputs or touch-proof binding posts to securely connect speakers. The same panel contains the switches that allow you to put these amps to work in either mono, stereo (two channel mode) or mono bridge mode. A built-in CROSSOVER switch allow you to send low frequency content to subwoofers and other sound reinforcement speakers (CH1 < 100 Hz / CH2 > 100 Hz or FULL RANGE). Flick the LIMITER ON/OFF switch to activate the built-in overload protection, or turn it off if you’re feeling lucky.

The back panels of the EPQ304, EPQ450 and EPQ900 accept balanced XLR. The EPQ450 and EPQ900 have MONO On/Off and BRIDGE On/Off switches. The EPQ304 has an MONO On/Off switch for INPUTS 1 AND 2, and another MONO On/Off switch for INPUTs 3 and 4.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

If you bypass the mixer do you get full volume?


----------



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

no its still the same thing low volume, but if i go direct from the source to the mixer and not use the reciever i get full volume


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

rob92266 said:


> no its still the same thing low volume, but if i go direct from the source to the mixer and not use the reciever i get full volume


What is the gain on your amp set to?


----------



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

the gains on the amps are set to the max


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

What are the speaker levels set to in the receivers menu for each channel?


----------



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

everything is set to its max


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Are you getting low volume through all inputs on the receiver... Are you getting low volume from the tuner?


----------



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

yes low volume throughout


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you hook the speakers directly up to the receiver how do thay sound?


----------



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

when they are hooked up directly to reciever it sounds good, but i added 2 behringer amps, one for the front and one for the sub, and getting very low volume, i was told that this would help to bring out the full power of the amps, am i hooking it up wrong


----------



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

another question, do i have to use xlr cables fro the samson to my amps or can i use just rca cables


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Try the RCA and see if you get more volume.


----------



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

i tried just using the rca's on the samson and i get no sound at all, so im confused now, if my epq 2000 accepts rca inputs it should work, but still the volume is just not there, sunday i will pick up some xlr cables and try hooking up from the reciever to the samson with rca's then xlr from the samson to the ams and see if that works, anyone else have any idea's?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Check to make sure that there is no switch on the back that selects the input or an input sensitivity.


----------



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

No theres nothing like that behind the amps


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am beginning to think that either there is something wrong with the receiver or your receiver is not able to boost the level correctly. Your receiver is 12 years old now and may just be tired.


----------



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

i dont think its the reciever, i think it might be the balanced unbalanced thingy, so i should be able to boost the signal with the samson s-convert using xlr cables, but if someone has a different idea, please let me know


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

rob92266 said:


> marantz sr7000 reciever f/l preouts


What are “f/l” outputs?

I have to wonder, what is the purpose of this set-up, with the mixer between the Marantz and amps?

If the CD player works fine connected directly to the mixer, you could accomplish the same thing by using a pair of record outputs from the Marantz to the mixer.




> i think it might be the balanced unbalanced thingy, so i should be able to boost the signal with the samson s-convert


If the amps have RCA inputs, they should work with consumer equipment. No line booster should be needed.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

the only reason i have the mixer is becouse it was just sitting around so i thought i would use it, i have tried going directly from the preouts to the rca inputs of the amp directly but to no avail, i have also tried what you said and tried hooking up from the tape outputs on the reciever to the amps and also to no avail, i just dont get it, my tv and my bluray, ps3 are all hooked up to my reciever using digital inputs if that help any, so far the only way to get the power that i need is just to hook up everything directly to the mixer, then i get full power, once i start going from the reciever preouts to the amps, thats where the problems begin


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Dumb question but is there a pre out level control in the reciever menu. Like how sum receivers have you select phono level?


----------



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

no there is nothing


----------



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

ok just hooked up the samson s-convert using xlr cables, it did increase the volume but the hum in unbearable when you turn up the gain, so it looks like im back to square 1 again, going from front preouts to mixer and out from mixer to samson and out from samson to inputs of behringer epq2000, i eben tried going directly from preouts to samson to amps but still nothing


----------



## PRAYER (Jun 18, 2011)

did you try hooking the receiver pre-outs to the same inputs that you hook the cd player into?
did you try another receiver?


----------



## rob92266 (Dec 16, 2011)

i managed to get rid of the hum ( cable connection from wall to tv ) but im still having issues with the volume, even when i go straight from the reciever to the s-convert then to the inputs of the amps, with 3200 watts of power i expected so much more, the only way i get crazy volume is when i take the dvd, cd, and tv directly to the inputs of the mixer then to the amps, i cant get it past 1 on the mixer, but then i dont get to use the reciever to get surround sound, is this a normal thing with the volume when you use the pre outs on the reciever to the amps?


----------

